# holy grail of tarantulas?



## bpetty13 (Nov 18, 2006)

what do u guys consider to be like the rarest and most highly prized of the tarantulas that people are just dying to have?


----------



## Mr Short Radius (Nov 18, 2006)

For me, Poecilotheria smithi


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Nov 18, 2006)

yep that is what this hobby is about, the rarest, most expensive, most wanted.

THERE IS NO HOLY GRAIL.

You know what my most prized and love tarantula is? no you are not even close. 

thedarkfinder.


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 18, 2006)

IMO Poecilotheria metallica and p.subfusca:drool:


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Nov 18, 2006)

TheDarkFinder said:


> yep that is what this hobby is about, the rarest, most expensive, most wanted.
> 
> THERE IS NO HOLY GRAIL.
> 
> ...


I could hazard a guess lol.  It's a New Worlder, has decent color, gets 5"+, and probably cost $20-$60

Brachypelma
Grammostola aureostriata or pulchra
Acanthoscurria geniculata

Hope I'm right lol


----------



## bpetty13 (Nov 18, 2006)

_yep that is what this hobby is about, the rarest, most expensive, most wanted.

THERE IS NO HOLY GRAIL.

You know what my most prized and love tarantula is? no you are not even close. 

thedarkfinder._


geez why dont u calm down a lil bit.  i didnt say and wasnt referring to anything about this being what the hobby was about.  i was just merely wondering what peoples opinions were on the more rarer t's and such.  there is no need for a response like that.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 18, 2006)

TheDarkFinder said:


> yep that is what this hobby is about, the rarest, most expensive, most wanted.
> 
> THERE IS NO HOLY GRAIL.
> 
> ...


Rosie, hybana, cancerides?

The "simple" ones might easily be the most treasured ones.


----------



## Alice (Nov 18, 2006)

oh well, it's not that easy. i've got a p. metallica sling and a subadult female p. miranda. they are great and i have to admit that i won't part with them, though now that i'm moving in with my bf i have to reduce my collection by half . 
but the spider i am most attached to is a 'simple' brachy. sure, i also get :drool: when people post pics of ts i don't have. but for me, it's not about scarcity or money, it's about behaviour and looks. only because a t is expensive and/or rare, that doesn't put her on my wishlist - she has to be gorgeous as well .


----------



## ErikH (Nov 18, 2006)

Everyone's "holy grail" is going to be different.  I would venture to guess in some cases, when you finally obtain what you thought was your holy grail, another species will pop up that you want even more.


----------



## Mr Short Radius (Nov 18, 2006)

ErikH said:


> Everyone's "holy grail" is going to be different.  I would venture to guess in some cases, when you finally obtain what you thought was your holy grail, another species will pop up that you want even more.


Yeah, its your holy grail untill you get it than the next one that you don't have is your holy grail. Addicting for sure. :}      Thats alot of the fun for me. I'm going to need the 12 step program soon because I'm running out of room.:razz: I guess first ill have to admit that I'm powerless against it?:?


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Nov 18, 2006)

YouLosePayUp said:


> I could hazard a guess lol.  It's a New Worlder, has decent color, gets 5"+, and probably cost $20-$60
> 
> Brachypelma
> Grammostola aureostriata or pulchra
> ...





RottweilExpress said:


> Rosie, hybana, cancerides?
> 
> The "simple" ones might easily be the most treasured ones.


Man I'm I that easy. 

Ok a brachypelma are my favorite in the end. But my most wanted, needed, and got have to be the Grammostola actaeon. Do not get me wrong, I have 3 acanthoscurria geniculata, 7 grammostola pulchra, 4 grammostola aureostriata, and every brachypelmia that has come arcross the market in the last 4-5 years. 

but it is the actaeon that I had to have.  There is something about the simple black that I just love.

oh yea lately Phormictopus cancerides and Phormictopus atrichomatus have quickly gotten onto my must have list. They are so unprodictable. love them.


----------



## Mr.Scorpion (Nov 18, 2006)

My grail is a B. smithi sling..


----------



## Jason Vaughn (Nov 18, 2006)

well for me is as the following

lridopelma hirsutum

bonnetina cyaneifemur

Bonnetina rudloffi

and just about any species from australia


----------



## syndicate (Nov 18, 2006)

i bet some of the most amazing species are still out in the wild waiting to be found


----------



## sick4x4 (Nov 18, 2006)

mine is my big sexy a G. pulchra female..though i have x. intermedia and p. metallica's and a few p subfusca's she is my prize


----------



## zarko (Nov 18, 2006)

my vote is on b auratum.. i think they r most stunnig Tz but if u ask me to sell some of mine 34 t i could not tell u wich one ....


----------



## MRL (Nov 18, 2006)

i've never seen anyone without being prompted refer to anything as the holy grail other than a P. metallica so thats what i say


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 18, 2006)

Stromatopelma satanas


----------



## hamfoto (Nov 18, 2006)

I would have to agree with Lelle...if someone could find _S. satanas_ and it did end up being a valid species...that one would blow people away (at least from its description).

Chris


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 18, 2006)

I think the holy grail of tarantulas would be more of personal choice, some people think the pokies are the "holy grail" species, i disagree. Theres just something that attracts everybody to an individual species that they keep, that species just seems to be special to them for some personal reason. That alone determines the fact of what is or isnt a holy grail species to that individual person. My "holy grail" species would have to be P. murinus. I like the beautiful colors that they posess (especially the blue metallic shean that is under there legs) and they are very easy to care for, also the attitude attracts me for some odd reason. I have 10 of these little devils and i love every single one of them. ;P


----------



## ErikH (Nov 18, 2006)

Crotalus said:


> Stromatopelma satanas



I don't know, is that the Holy Grail or the Maltese Falcon of tarantulas?


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 18, 2006)

ErikH said:


> I don't know, is that the Holy Grail or the Maltese Falcon of tarantulas?


Which Ever 

I WANT ONE !!


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Nov 18, 2006)

For me its the 

Brachypelma baumgarteni  

Dark there are some G.actaeon for sale out there if you are interested in one


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 18, 2006)

Where can i learn more about Stromatopelma satanas, and maybe a link to a picture.


----------



## Varden (Nov 18, 2006)

Alice said:


> oh well, it's not that easy. i've got a p. metallica sling and a subadult female p. miranda. they are great and i have to admit that i won't part with them, though now that i'm moving in with my bf i have to reduce my collection by half .
> but the spider i am most attached to is a 'simple' brachy. sure, i also get :drool: when people post pics of ts i don't have. but for me, it's not about scarcity or money, it's about behaviour and looks. only because a t is expensive and/or rare, that doesn't put her on my wishlist - she has to be gorgeous as well .


Dump the boyfriend; keep the spiders.   

Mine is currently the C. schmardae, P. subfusca and P. tigrinawesseli.


----------



## Fingolfin (Nov 18, 2006)

I believe it was described in 1917, but no pics? From what I have read anyway...


----------



## DavidRS (Nov 18, 2006)

Not really a tarantula but, a Red Headed Mouse Spider, Missulena occatoria from Australia.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 18, 2006)

Well what is the description, and is there any chance that it could all be bogus?


----------



## Chilkootmom (Nov 18, 2006)

I just started this hobby but I have to say that I am facinated by my Acanthoscurria geniculata but I am already leaning toward purchasing an Avic. Versicolor...I am just taken aback by thier beauty...come shipping time I will be ording one for sure....and I really like the look of the ghostly looking ones maybe later when I have more experience I will consider more touchy species...

Linda


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 18, 2006)

P. subfusca
P. smithi
E. olivacea
M. balfouri
Cyriopagopus sp. "black"


----------



## wonderfvl (Nov 18, 2006)

bpetty13 said:


> what do u guys consider to be like the rarest and most highly prized of the tarantulas that people are just dying to have?


As far as sling prices, the holy grail seems to be Cyriopagopus sp. 'Singapore blue'.  However, my holy grail(s) are my 'freebies'! Especially L. parahybana.


----------



## Thoth (Nov 18, 2006)

Monocentropus balfouri though it might be more of a Questing Beast.


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 18, 2006)

shammer4life said:


> Where can i learn more about Stromatopelma satanas, and maybe a link to a picture.


Theres no picture since the spider probably havent been seen since it was described 1917
Uniform black with red chelicera setae.
The area where it was found is one of the worlds worst war zones and has been for some time. Logging is also a problem in Central Africa so I wouldnt be surprised if this species is gone.


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 18, 2006)

shammer4life said:


> Well what is the description, and is there any chance that it could all be bogus?


Why on earth would it be bogus?
There are plenty of species that are not in the hobby for one reason or another


----------



## rex_arachne (Nov 18, 2006)

Cyriopagopus dromeus


----------



## Mr Short Radius (Nov 18, 2006)

The Holyorosa graili


----------



## Jonathan Rice (Nov 19, 2006)

*M. Velvetsoma!*

Not exactly the holy grail but a species I've wanted for a long time and have not been able to find. As far as I know, no one has these in the US.

Am I wrong??


----------



## Anubis77 (Nov 19, 2006)

Theraphosa blondi for me. Nothing beats a giant spider.

Wish I still had one.


----------



## ErikH (Nov 19, 2006)

wonderfvl said:


> As far as sling prices, the holy grail seems to be Cyriopagopus sp. 'Singapore blue'.  However, my holy grail(s) are my 'freebies'! Especially L. parahybana.


Aren't p. tigris slings going for more than cyriopagopus sp. "blue" ?


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 19, 2006)

ErikH said:


> Aren't p. tigris slings going for more than cyriopagopus sp. "blue" ?


In Europe yes. C. Blue cost 30 euro there


----------



## rabbenco (Nov 19, 2006)

Crotalus said:


> In Europe yes. C. Blue cost 30 euro there


actually less and tigrinawesselli are actually going for between 30-45€ here. The priciest T´ in europe at the moment is M.balfouri slings go at 150-200€

My own grail is the true Chilobrachys bicolor but these wont get in the hobby any time soon if ever...

Or maybe the blue Trigmopeus:? There a lot of nice stuff out there just waiting to be collected


----------



## OldHag (Nov 19, 2006)

A male Augacephalus junodi


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Jonathan,



Jonathan Rice said:


> M. velvetosoma
> 
> Not exactly the holy grail but a species I've wanted for a long time and have not been able to find. As far as I know, no one has these in the US.
> 
> Am I wrong??


Yes, you're wrong  

MY FEMALE.

Eric


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 19, 2006)

rabbenco said:


> .
> 
> Or maybe the blue Trigmopeus:?


Yes, and the blue _Chilobrachys_.

Eric


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 19, 2006)

rabbenco said:


> actually less and tigrinawesselli are actually going for between 30-45€ here. The priciest T´ in europe at the moment is M.balfouri slings go at 150-200€
> 
> My own grail is the true Chilobrachys bicolor but these wont get in the hobby any time soon if ever...
> 
> Or maybe the blue Trigmopeus:? There a lot of nice stuff out there just waiting to be collected


Im not checking the prices more then every trhird month or so, its like watching the swedish currency drop


----------



## David_F (Nov 20, 2006)

Crotalus said:


> Stromatopelma satanas


Definitely high on my list of "holy grail" spiders.  That one and Haplocosmia himalayana. :drool:


----------



## Becky (Nov 20, 2006)

For me...

Monocentropus balfouri
Augacephalus junodi


----------



## Scorpendra (Nov 20, 2006)

Becky said:


> For me...
> 
> Monocentropus balfouri
> Augacephalus junodi


but out of the ones i have, C. sp. "blue".


----------



## rknralf (Nov 20, 2006)

I have to chime in on this one:
My holy grail of tarantulas would be:
Hemirrhagus [formerly Spelopelma] reddelli :drool: 
The blind cave tarantula from the Rick West special.


----------



## Jonathan Rice (Sep 15, 2007)

Jonathan Rice said:


> Not exactly the holy grail but a species I've wanted for a long time and have not been able to find.


Finally got one. It's a 5" female and she's amazing! She's eaten 3-4 fuzzies so far and still hungry for more!!!


----------



## pinkfoot (Sep 15, 2007)

bpetty13 said:


> what do u guys consider to be like the rarest and most highly prized of the tarantulas that people are just dying to have?


In my area, that's definitely _Avicularia avicularia._ Others might be more sought after in other regions, by if I had a hundred avics now, they'd be sold by dinner..!


----------



## Nivek (Sep 15, 2007)

My "Holy Grail" is P. irminia. To me, it is by far the most beautiful land animal, lol. Bright black, with bright orange...Man...*Gets a flashlight and peers into burrow* lol.


----------



## Qvarnold (Sep 15, 2007)

_Poecilotheria miranda_. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Corranthe (Sep 15, 2007)

Mr Short Radius said:


> Yeah, its your holy grail untill you get it than the next one that you don't have is your holy grail. Addicting for sure. :}      Thats alot of the fun for me. I'm going to need the 12 step program soon because I'm running out of room.:razz: I guess first ill have to admit that I'm powerless against it?:?


I totally agree.  It's an addiction.  Once I get what I want, I'm already back at the FS pages thinking about my next fix.  

I look at my little collection of baby spiders with such pride.  I think the ultimate satisfaction will come when one of my slings matures and I know I was able to bring it all the way.


----------



## sick4x4 (Sep 15, 2007)

i thought about it for awhile lol...i guess my holy grail is different then alot of others but if you go by price....
P.metallica
X. sp "bleu"
M.balfouri
Pa. ultramarinus & antionous
Xene's
M.mesomelas


----------



## robbie (Sep 15, 2007)

Corranthe said:


> I totally agree.  It's an addiction.  Once I get what I want, I'm already back at the FS pages thinking about my next fix.
> 
> I look at my little collection of baby spiders with such pride.  I think the ultimate satisfaction will come when one of my slings matures and I know I was able to bring it all the way.


yep I think a lot of people feel this way.  I know I do. 
But if I had to pick my ultimate Holy Grail I would have to go with anything from Phlogius or Selenotypus.  I only say this because they just recently became available to the US hobby.  Awsome T's I only have a euince right now but plan on getting some more.


----------



## baboon man8 (Sep 15, 2007)

C. crawshayi is my grail


----------



## WARPIG (Sep 15, 2007)

Avicularia fasciculata male and female:worship:


----------



## mekkababble (Sep 15, 2007)

My holy grail has to be the B. Auratum.  Soooo goreous. What more could one want than a black and red spider that doesn't get annoyed at your presence?  

Curse you, lack of funds!


----------



## robbie (Sep 15, 2007)

mekkababble said:


> My holy grail has to be the B. Auratum.  Soooo goreous. What more could one want than a black and red spider that doesn't get annoyed at your presence?
> 
> Curse you, lack of funds!


I just got a sling from swifts for a good price.


----------



## Ryoga (Sep 15, 2007)

Not to be unimaginative, but _man_ do I love my P. metallica...  *Gorgeous!!*


----------



## craig84 (Sep 16, 2007)

My male and female G. pulchra. Just waiting on the male's next molt until maturity I like all my T's though


----------



## Pociemon (Sep 16, 2007)

Well the holy grail for me is my 3 Theraphosa Apophysis;-)


----------



## C_Strike (Sep 16, 2007)

TBH, i dont know.. is pose the T i would like atm would be a communal group of Chicken spider (Pamphobeteus sp.)
thats suposed to be approx 25-30cm and highly sociable.. NO pokies sociability skills come so much as near ato the pampho, they hunt, AND eat together!!!! imagine waht 5 fork off huge spiders could take down when each is more than willing to take a chicken on their own and carry it over 40ft through jungle flora!! sheesh!,
one of my own Pamphobeteus 'South Equador II' is
already about 23cm or so i cant imagine what these chicke spiders look like!(Got a stunning little man in there atm - hope all goes well and he lasts for the other 3 females iv got waiting for him!)


----------



## giraffelagoon (Sep 16, 2007)

P.rufilata is mine. i wantiwantiwant!!!!


----------



## Merfolk (Sep 16, 2007)

My Cyriopagopus Singapore blue, both theraphosas, Xenesthis, and 2 Selenocosmia are my prized ones. But i am in love with my avics as well!!!


----------



## harveythefly (Sep 17, 2007)

i have only two words...Tapinauchenius purpureus...this has to be one of the most beautiful spiders i've ever laid eyes on...sadly only in pictures

if someone told me i could give up a part of my anatomy and recieve any tarantula of my choice for the sacrifice, this would be the spider i'd pick

Harvey


----------



## tin man (Sep 17, 2007)

I think it would have to be Brachypelma emilia


----------



## Ryoga (Sep 17, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> TBH, i dont know.. is pose the T i would like atm would be a communal group of Chicken spider (Pamphobeteus sp.)
> thats suposed to be approx 25-30cm and highly sociable.. NO pokies sociability skills come so much as near ato the pampho, they hunt, AND eat together!!!! imagine waht 5 fork off huge spiders could take down when each is more than willing to take a chicken on their own and carry it over 40ft through jungle flora!! sheesh!


Oh, man, I'd forgotten about these..  Weren't they recently discovered?  Amazing stuff!!  I'd *love* a group of these!!


----------



## josh_cloud (Sep 17, 2007)

easy, the ones i DON'T have!


----------



## Tarantulanursery (Sep 18, 2007)

*my two cents*

i seen a picture of a p.tigris female and i should have saved the picture.  it looks like tiger colors with some purple, to me it stands as number one hot right now.


----------



## julesee (Sep 18, 2007)

Pamphobeteus sp. "ecuador II"


----------



## DavidRS (Oct 15, 2007)

Alot has changed in the hobby since this thread was started. Some of the most expensive and desireable spiders back then are fairly commonplace now. 

Mine is *still* the Red Headed Mouse Spider, Missulena occatoria from Australia. They are awesome looking and I have never seen one for sale at any price. And still illegal to export as far as I know. I may just have to travel to Australia and see coughsmugglecough one.


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 15, 2007)

....the Holy Grail at the moment is definately the G.albiceps....and of course I still don't have a P.metallica....
...I'll give a different answer when I obtain these prizes....:} 
I MUST have a X.immanis, tooooo.....
And a......
And a........


----------



## The_Thunderer (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I've just recently got my Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" (Singapore Blue) female and my P. regalis out of the way... Now I want a P. metallica!  I've seen one up close, so I want one even MORE!  LOL.

Since that may not happen any time soon, I think the next one on my list is a P. reduncas...


----------



## rabbenco (Oct 15, 2007)

Well i finally got one of the "holy grails" in the collection... Haplocosmia himalayana... rater crappy pic though


----------



## chandlermonster (Oct 15, 2007)

My holy grail would be a tarantula so challenging to keep that it would prove beyond a doubt that I am a skilled keeper.  Sure, there are T's that have all the color and luster of jewels, but keeping a lightning fast and super aggressive T without incident would be much more rewarding for me.  I guess that's when I finally bought my first Pokies and OBT's last weekend.  Hey, when you're ready, you're ready!


----------



## treeweta (Oct 15, 2007)

the spider i'd most like to aquire would be whatever species is pictured in russ gurleys little 'tarantulas of the world' books under the name of hysterocrates hercules. whatever it is, it looks big and evil and i'd love to have one, ok, it _looks_ big hopefully it wasnt just the photo.


----------



## AubZ (Oct 15, 2007)

As said before, the answer will differ.  IMO I think that a T Blondi is and will always be the ultimate T.  It's all about size.  
My Ultimate, Must Have T is an M Balfouri.  I just LOVE the Blue.
I would also love to try out the 'Chicken Spider' setup.   Just have to get a big enough enclosure going.   I would love to see R West doing a doc on these.


----------



## butch4skin (Oct 15, 2007)

I still really don't believe that any group of theraphosids hunt together. I'd have to see footage of that.


----------



## sick4x4 (Oct 15, 2007)

AubZ said:


> As said before, the answer will differ.  IMO I think that a T Blondi is and will always be the ultimate T.  It's all about size.
> My Ultimate, Must Have T is an M Balfouri.  I just LOVE the Blue.
> I would also love to try out the 'Chicken Spider' setup.   Just have to get a big enough enclosure going.   I would love to see R West doing a doc on these.


check out the BTS as they have been some what documented in the wild living in a colony...some great wild pics

wayne


----------



## kingpin1189 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Here's mine...*












Just got her last week...beeeeautiful   


Chris


----------



## The_Thunderer (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow.  Amazing little girl.  She's got so much blue she could be a Dallas Cowboy cheerleader!  LOL.


----------



## kingpin1189 (Oct 16, 2007)

Dallas cheerleader....hahaha...no doubt


----------



## Venom (Oct 16, 2007)

IMO, it's one of these:

Poecilotheria metallica
Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## Nerri1029 (Oct 16, 2007)

For me it's 

_Encyocratella olivacea_

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/GoTerps/de1466a7.jpg

just fantastic


----------



## Merfolk (Oct 16, 2007)

I have all of the pricey ones, except for M balfouri, E olivacea, P subfusca and perhaps one or two I forgot about. P metallica and Xenesthis ... mine
Singapore blue... mine
T apophysis...mine!!! (I really wanted one badly)


----------



## AubZ (Oct 16, 2007)

sick4x4 said:


> check out the BTS as they have been some what documented in the wild living in a colony...some great wild pics
> 
> wayne


Thanks Wayne


----------



## lunixweb (Oct 16, 2007)

well.. I love all my T's but my "holy grail" would be a P metallica & M balfouri


----------



## tacoma0680 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im goign with P smithi


----------



## The_Thunderer (Oct 17, 2007)

Nerri1029 said:


> For me it's
> 
> _Encyocratella olivacea_
> 
> ...


LOL.  I had seen a pic in the gallery for that one... I really, really want one, but mostly because the name reminds me of a youn lady that I consider to be a "daughter of my heart" - Olivia.  It would be kewl to have a T with something _*close*_ to her name.  I know that isn't what it means, but hey, it would remind me of her every time I saw it!


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm going to resurect an old thread here as I have a Holy Grail now.

The huge H.sp'Gigas' that I saw at the Kempton show.........was tempted to buy........then didn't.........and will always wish I did. I wonder where it is now.......


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 24, 2007)

LimaMikeSquared said:


> I'm going to resurect an old thread here as I have a Holy Grail now.
> 
> The huge H.sp'Gigas' that I saw at the Kempton show.........was tempted to buy........then didn't.........and will always wish I did. I wonder where it is now.......


Don't you HATE it when you do that???  I certainly do.  It bugs me for weeks -- sometimes months -- afterwards.  I really HATE that feeling.  LOL.

I certainly do sympathize!


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Nov 24, 2007)

bpetty13 said:


> what do u guys consider to be like the rarest and most highly prized of the tarantulas that people are just dying to have?


I wrote down all the rare T,s mentioned in the thread:
 - Aqacephaulus junodi
  - Chilobrachys blue
 - Chilobrachys bicolor
 - Cyriop. sp. black
 - Cyriop. sp. dromeus
 - Monocentropus balfouri
 - Po. smithi
 - Stromatopelma satanas
 - Trigmopeus blue

I would like to add: 

 - X. monsterosa and
 - "chicken spider"

From all the above it seems like St. satanas would be the rarest and what goes with it possibly most prized.
I am a fan of all Cyriopagapus sp. 

Smok.


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Nov 25, 2007)

The_Thunderer said:


> Don't you HATE it when you do that???  I certainly do.  It bugs me for weeks -- sometimes months -- afterwards.  I really HATE that feeling.  LOL.
> 
> I certainly do sympathize!


Yes, and I know what will happen......

In Febuary, at the BTS show, my first hurried vist will be to the same dealer JUST in case its still there lol ( I wish ).


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 25, 2007)

LimaMikeSquared said:


> Yes, and I know what will happen......
> 
> In Febuary, at the BTS show, my first hurried vist will be to the same dealer JUST in case its still there lol ( I wish ).


LOL.  Oh, yes... been there, done that!!!

But have you ever been "stabbed in the back" because of the "obsession"?  Say that spider is still there and you DO buy it.  Then you turn around go down a few tables with your treasure, look and find either the same spider at a wholly better price or a MORE BEAUTIFUL/RARE spider for at least the same deal.

Oh, yes... been there, done that too!  LOL.

I hate that feeling as well.  Its like the spider gods are taunting us.   

Hope you don't experience that one....


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Nov 25, 2007)

The_Thunderer said:


> LOL.  Oh, yes... been there, done that!!!
> 
> But have you ever been "stabbed in the back" because of the "obsession"?  Say that spider is still there and you DO buy it.  Then you turn around go down a few tables with your treasure, look and find either the same spider at a wholly better price or a MORE BEAUTIFUL/RARE spider for at least the same deal.
> 
> ...


No I haven't had that one yet, I tend to look at everything before I buy. But when I go back the risk is someone else has bought it lol. But that Gigas  , I didn't buy it because I have 3 slings here and at the time I was wondering why have another.......... damn.... I should have bought it, they are one of my favourites. A true Holy Grail...... totally unobtainable now.


----------



## Hilikus311 (Jul 24, 2009)

*. . . And it rose from the dead!*

So has anything much changed from here?  Sorry if i woke the unmentionable dead?




CFNSmok.PL said:


> I wrote down all the rare T,s mentioned in the thread:
> - Aqacephaulus junodi
> - Chilobrachys blue
> - Chilobrachys bicolor
> ...


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 24, 2009)

My Holy Grail is the tarantula that got me into the hobby in the first place:


Grammostola rosea


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 24, 2009)

lol and 2006 rears it's ugly head again


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Don't know about those BUT...*

I really haven't heard much about the other mentioned BUT there is a new one that I have seen mentioned on a recent thread. I swear, if I had the money and guts I would fly to Brazil to grab a few of these Irdapelma seladonium.
Here is the link in case you haven't seen them yet. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=158026

Sit back and behold the beauty.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 24, 2009)

Second this.  This is the one that no one has.  Its not available.  It makes balfouri's look bountiful!   The only way to obtain them right now is to go get them yourself, and get them out of brazil while avoiding a decade long + prison sentence.  Then you have to get them through US customs.  Then, you have one REALLY expensive and rare and gorgeous T!



kaydyn1512 said:


> I really haven't heard much about the other mentioned BUT there is a new one that I have seen mentioned on a recent thread. I swear, if I had the money and guts I would fly to Brazil to grap a few of these Irdapelma seladonium.
> Here is the link in case you haven't seen them yet.
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=158026
> ...


----------



## arborealTs (Jul 24, 2009)

not necessarily the rarest... but poecilotheria subfusca definitely gets my vote for most beautiful!


----------



## mandipants (Jul 24, 2009)

*Purely a matter of opinion.*

And mine doesn't stray far from the popular.  Poecilotheria metallica is mine.  And perhaps a T. blondi.  I'm sure there's not many that would disagree that these two are hella cool.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 24, 2009)

Stromatopelma satanas
never heard of this one before..


----------



## sean-820 (Jul 24, 2009)

The rarest probably isnt even in captivity and proably not even known to science.


----------



## violentblossom (Jul 24, 2009)

kaydyn1512 said:


> I really haven't heard much about the other mentioned BUT there is a new one that I have seen mentioned on a recent thread. I swear, if I had the money and guts I would fly to Brazil to grab a few of these Irdapelma seladonium.
> Here is the link in case you haven't seen them yet.
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=158026
> ...


That is a sexy tarantula. :drool:


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 24, 2009)

You answered a different question than was asked.  Which was,....

"what do u guys consider to be like the rarest and most highly prized of the tarantulas that people are just dying to have?" 

My highlights, "rarest *AND*most highly prized"
"that people are just *DYING* to have?"

People can't be dying for it if it isn't known to anyone!  (if that is what you mean by "known to science"     If you mean it doesn't have a scientific name nor a full description published yet, we have plenty of those that come into the hobby.  They aren't really "known to science", if that is what you mean.  But they aren't always highly prized either!     peace, ryan

P.S. did you check out that irodopelma!   



sean-820 said:


> The rarest probably isnt even in captivity and proably not even known to science.


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 25, 2009)

*I wish*

In my opinon I personaly like Terrestrial Ts that have a decent size, but I did check out that I. Seladonium and it does look great and I would love to have one:drool:, I also checked out the chicken spider and this is the T that actualy got me into the hobby, a couple of months ago I wanted to know if it was possible to set up a communal tank for Ts like you can with scorps? I have two communal tanks for my scorps and wanted to do the same but with Ts and this was the one that would be the best to do it with.  
.....Now if I could only get a hold of a couple:drool:......


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 25, 2009)

I already have both of them.Brachypelma Fossorium and Brachypelma Baumgarteni.I hope to breed both them this year.I'm just waiting on 1 of males of my males to mature of each species.I have plenty of females ready to go and plenty of males i'm waiting on maturing 
molts.


----------



## Mr. Gone (Jul 25, 2009)

Jarvis said:


> In my opinon I personaly like Terrestrial Ts that have a decent size, but I did check out that I. Seladonium and it does look great and I would love to have one:drool:, I also checked out the chicken spider and this is the T that actualy got me into the hobby, a couple of months ago I wanted to know if it was possible to set up a communal tank for Ts like you can with scorps? I have two communal tanks for my scorps and wanted to do the same but with Ts and this was the one that would be the best to do it with.
> .....Now if I could only get a hold of a couple:drool:......


T's are not social, nor are they sub-social, like emp scorps, while some people can do this, it is only with a select few species, and even then casualties/cannibalizations are common; I wouldn't recommend it.
Try using the search function on these forums and look up "communal pokie" in quotes for more info.

By the way...what in the world are you calling a 'chicken spider' tarantula?
what's the scientific name?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 25, 2009)

Pamphobeteus spp.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey Warren!, there are T's which people are having good luck with right now.  You still have to expect to loose one or all but one.  It's still experimental.  But  
don't just seach pokie communals!  I know of one Avicularia colony.  I have heard a lot recently about Heterosella villosael (sorry,I messed up name), and Holothele incei.  These last two are both dwarfs I think, and make cool webs too!


----------



## sean-820 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> You answered a different question than was asked.  Which was,....
> 
> "what do u guys consider to be like the rarest and most highly prized of the tarantulas that people are just dying to have?"
> 
> ...


Im saying thats the raresst and most highly prized is along a similar line as most north americans probably havnt even heard of species that europe and asia are paying big bucks for. Most species when first out become popular in europe before north america gets any so  europe has alot rarer species 9not just t's) then north america as they will pay big money for them.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 25, 2009)

O.K.  Your last comment makes more sense that this original one.  I just wanted to clarify, because I wasn't sure where you were going.   

Anywho, 

Is it really true that Europe gets MOST new species first?  I know they have a handful of species we don't have here, but isn't the reverse true as well?  I am not sure myself, I don't KNOW the answer, I am just a little suspect of giving Europeans THAT much credit!        J/k Euros!  We love ya!  New Tribe!     

Is there a "wealthier" T consumer market in Europe?  Is this a high class European hobby?   Do all you Europeans sit around eating Grey Poupon and debating setae lengths?        Or is it the Euro purchasing power???
All this living on credit and printing dollars endlessly finally bites us on the rear end????       




sean-820 said:


> The rarest probably isnt even in captivity and proably not even known to science.


----------



## evicton (Jul 25, 2009)

Mr. Gone said:


> T's are not social, nor are they sub-social, like emp scorps, while some people can do this, it is only with a select few species, and even then casualties/cannibalizations are common; I wouldn't recommend it.
> Try using the search function on these forums and look up "communal pokie" in quotes for more info.
> 
> By the way...what in the world are you calling a 'chicken spider' tarantula?
> what's the scientific name?


The chicken spider has no scientific name yet its Pamphobeteus spp its a black tarantula found in amazon that are known to live communally. There is also a species of frog that lives in there burrows as well.

http://scienceblogs.com/tetrapodzoology/2009/07/tiny_frogs_and_giant_spiders.php

Here is a thread here with some pics of them

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=97715

This article makes a mention of them along with some intresting reads of spiders living with frogs. Searching will also bring up some intresting stuff on this species, there was thread with a good link floating around here a week ago.

This spider would be my holy grail as I love Pamphos.


----------



## james (Jul 25, 2009)

*well*

well the good news is it is only a matter of time. I have friends that have both the Pamphobetus sp "Chicken Spider" and I. seladonium so it will only be a matter of time before they make it to the US!!!!


----------



## ThomasH (Jul 25, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> Is it really true that Europe gets MOST new species first?


Yes! This is due mainly because the U.S. has tough importation laws and flight code. In much of Europe you can bring miscellaneous stuff in with little hassle.
TBH


----------



## ThomasH (Jul 25, 2009)

james said:


> well the good news is it is only a matter of time. I have friends that have both the Pamphobetus sp "Chicken Spider" and I. seladonium so it will only be a matter of time before they make it to the US!!!!


Those price tags ought to make metallica look like a dollar store pet!  I can only imagine how shocking those dollar signs will be.
TBH


----------



## BrynWilliams (Jul 25, 2009)

Perhaps something that might not be a totally 'holy grail' of tarantulas but if I could get hold of a breeding pair of *Lampropelma nigerrimum* I would be a happy man. A real L nigerrimum too, not a mislablled ornithoctinus. 

If I found one I'd like to be able to afford it too  But that's a whole other issue.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 25, 2009)

seanbond said:


> Stromatopelma satanas
> never heard of this one before..


Only the male is known. Berland described it as uniformly black with fiery red hairs around/on the mouth parts (specifically the gnathocoxae). Many people say there's a good chance for it to be extinct because the habitat from where it was described was mostly destroyed.


----------



## FireGuyX (Jul 26, 2009)

The Grammastola actaeon and the Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## The_Sandman (Jul 26, 2009)

to me its the one and only one i have . the T blondi.


----------

